# AFCI Requirements



## Kao Chen (Apr 28, 2014)

2012 IRC (E3902.12) & 2011 NEC. [Art. 210.12(A)] AFCI devices are now required to protect 15 - 20 A branch circuits in just about all areas of a dwelling. The clear exceptions seem to be bathrooms, laundry rooms, garages and kitchens. What about unfinished basement areas? Does an unfinished basement come under "similar rooms" or would you allow the circuits to be installed as normal (GFCI for receptacles)?

Thanks


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 29, 2014)

Bump, good question. Small room or chamber for storage? Pool table down there? How do you qualify that during design? No basements here.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 29, 2014)

IMO, the unfinished basement would not require the afci in the 2011 NEC...  Of course it is not any clearer in the 2014 NEC except that they added kitchens and laundry areas.


----------



## Msradell (Apr 29, 2014)

This entire AFCI thing is getting out of hand!  I have yet to see any clear documentation that is done any good in any residential setting yet the code continues to expand and increase its scope.  Now we are going to have circuits that have AFCI protection and GFCI protection on the same circuit.  The next code cycle probably will have both types of protection on every circuit!!  It's getting as bad as all of the safety requirements being imposed on automobiles such as the new requirement for rearview cameras that was just passed.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 29, 2014)

From the (online) 2014 NEC Handbook; Article 210 Branch Circuits: 1. General Provisions NFPA 70

"AFCI protection is required for all 15- and 20-A, 120-V branch circuits that supply outlets (including receptacle, lighting, and other outlets; see definition of _outlet_ in Article 100) located throughout a dwelling unit. For the 2014 _Code,_ the requirement was expanded to include outlets installed in kitchens and laundry areas. The requirement does not include outlets in bathrooms, unfinished basements, garages, and outdoors. Because circuits are often shared between a bedroom and other areas such as closets and hallways, providing AFCI protection on the complete circuit would comply with 210.12. AFCI protection on other circuits or locations other than those specified in 210.12(A) is not prohibited."

Should an unfinished basement light (outlet) or device be control by switch for example in a living room the circuit is required to have AFCI protection.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 29, 2014)

The Consumer Product Safety Commission, along with manufacturers, is behind AFCIs.  They got the camel's nose in the tent a few code cycles back, and now all but his tail is in.  I'm not sure there's much way to fight the feds on this.


----------

